# Can anyone identify what this tax receipt is for?



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Can anyone identify what this is a tax receipt for? The account number is for my old RRSP mutual fund account. I'm hoping it is not saying that this is some sort of withdrawal or something. I for the life of me can't figure out what it's for.

Edit: I realize you can't tell me exactly what it is, but I'm more curious what it's telling me.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks to me like a receipt showing your contributions for the year......probably so you can verify your tax deductions.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like an RRSP contribution to a mutual fund account. Regular cash contribution shouldn't reference a fund. So this looks like a contribution in-kind.

Do you recall contributing TDB952 in-kind from a taxable account to an RRSP?


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe. I know I contributed more than that. But maybe that money was reflected on my first 60 days receipt early in the year. Thanks. I'll see what I can dig up to confirm that.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> Looks like an RRSP contribution to a mutual fund account. Regular cash contribution shouldn't reference a fund. So this looks like a contribution in-kind.
> 
> Do you recall contributing TDB952 in-kind from a taxable account to an RRSP?


I could have. I'll have to take a look at my statements. My spreadsheet doesn't show anything, but hopefully I find something.

Edit1:My spreadsheet shows that I transferred TDB952 in late 2012. I have one transaction that's pretty close, but hard to tell based on what exchange rate used. Wish the receipt listed number of units.

Edit2: Found the tax receipt for 2012 for those transaction in question. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll probably have to call them. I only had my TD mutual funds account for the first 4 months of the year, as I transferred them to Waterhouse. All I did in 2013 with TDB952 was buy $288/week for about 3 months before it went to Waterhouse.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a regular RRSP contribution receipt showing the contributions from March-December 2013; the top half is the receipt and the bottom half just says where the contribution went; the contribution was probably in cash. You will receive another receipt showing your contributions in January and February 2014 after the end of February.

Any transfers you made from one RRSP to another (from the branch to TDW) will not generate a receipt because a transfer does not constitute new money contributed.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the exact same receipt in front of me. It is for RSP contributions made from March to December.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys are right. That's exactly what it is. It's essentially 5 weeks of the 288, with a little change for the exchange rate. That's good. It's officially identified lol. It's just so odd that they just show what fund I bought. Why can't they just give me a flat number and at least put a title like "RRSP Contributions" on it.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

That's TD for you!


----------

